# Little Girls Transformation



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well I did it again picked up this little baby off the street. She came straight up to the car and did not want to leave. There was no way we were going to leave her behind either. We got her groomed and checked out at the Vets office. She has the best temperament and just wants to cuddle for days. I have been calling her little girl since I did not want to name her myself because my intentions were to let my mother in law have her. The time came to go drop her off with my MIL but gosh it was the hardest thing for me to do. She just stole my heart. She stayed with my MIL one night and we decided to take the other dogs to go visit her the next day. Little girl ended coming back home with us but just for a few days she will be going back to my MIL house once she returns home. :innocent: Here she is!!!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Becky, what a wonderful thing for you to do! What a stunning transformation. She is beautiful. What did the vet estimate her age?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little thing out on the street, thank goodness you saved her. She looks very happy and content - she knows she's loved. I love little poodles.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Polly's mom said:


> Becky, what a wonderful thing for you to do! What a stunning transformation. She is beautiful. What did the vet estimate her age?


The vet said she was about a year old. She weighs 6 pounds and he said she looks 100% poodle.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awwwww she's beautiful!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She looks beautiful! How nice of you to take her in.
She must have been so scared on the streets alone.

I wonder if anyone is looking for her.
Did you check the local shelters or police to see if anyone reported her missing.
I can't imagine that no one is looking for this baby...

I would be devastated if I lost one of my girls.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

You certainly did the most unselfish thing by taking that beautiful little Fluff in and thank you so much for doing that!! She really is beautiful and wonder whether or not she was chipped or not???


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awe. How wonderful you saved her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she's pretty! She looks like my Vickie that I had as a teenager. You've done a wonderful thing !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a transformation. Looks like she was in the streets for quite a while. Did you check Craig's list and lost pets postings? Hope things work out. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wow she's gorgeous, she's lucky you found her


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a sweet girl! I wonder how long she was lost or if her people are even looking for her. She's so lucky she found you!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

So happy to be reading such a wonderful story! She deserves to be loved


----------

